# How about this find!!!



## ZE52414 (Jan 8, 2017)

24" 54 hornet!! I found it on Craigslist and had to have it. Something about it. What do you guys think !? I also went ahead and picked up 4 more while I was there


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 8, 2017)

Here are the others!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2017)

That's pretty cool! Those tires sure look huge, I like it.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 8, 2017)

Yea he said he just bought the tires. But it's clean. And has an awesome look to it!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 8, 2017)

There's a 50s hornet in the back with the chrome wheels. And springer front. The rear wheel is a s2 2 speed kickback. Can you tell me if that is a original for that bike?


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 8, 2017)

And another question for this beginner lol. I also received a Hawthorne and didn't know if it was pre war. Or around the year


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2017)

Decent, complete 24" bike. Not a real popular frame size but something different. How do you know the bike in the back is a Hornet? I don't see a chain guard on it? If its a '50s bike the 2 speed is not original. The Hawthorne is post war-mid 50s. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> There's a 50s hornet in the back with the chrome wheels. And springer front. The rear wheel is a s2 2 speed kickback. Can you tell me if that is a original for that bike?




I believe the 2 speed auto was first used on the 61 models, so no, it would not be correct for a 50's bike. But it sure would be an improvement over a 1 speed coaster.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 8, 2017)

This is the bike he said was a hornet I was just going off what he said  this is the one with the 2 speed kickback s2 wheel in the back  these are the wheels that were on it  and was unsure if they were original. I'm still a beginner at this. So I should have said don't quote me . But have to start somewhere


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 8, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 406948 24" 54 hornet!! I found it on Craigslist and had to have it. Something about it. What do you guys think !? I also went ahead and picked up 4 more while I was there
> 
> View attachment 406947



I saw that, bloomington I think. Cool little bike.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes sir I went over today and picked all his bikes up. Lol. Cool guy.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 8, 2017)

Also picked up this Jc Higgins flight liner? Thought it was a neat bike.


----------



## REC (Jan 8, 2017)

You probably should have stopped and bought a lottery ticket on your way home.
Nice pieces to start something with.... like an obsession!
Welcome to the insanity..

REC


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 8, 2017)

Yea I like this hobby a lot!!!


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 9, 2017)

Red band hub 2 speed ....... nice extra


----------



## SHO2010 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice haul that should keep you busy until summer riding starts.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 14, 2017)

Blue & red Hawthorne badge was first used in 1950. It's Cleveland Welding Co. built, who last used those rear dropouts in '54.


----------

